# Good For Enterprise and custom roms



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone have any experience using Good For Enterprise and know whether it is compatible with custom roms? I'm thinking of hooking up my company email to my bionic using gfe but also want to reflash a custom rom (I'm thinking eclipse at the moment)..

Thoughts??

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## brbam1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Good will usually work with custom roms if the Good administrator has not set it to not allow rooted/jailbroken devices.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ugh. I would hate to have to unroot just to use this app.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## barrmy (Nov 20, 2011)

Gfe works fine for me on kin3tx and ics4bionic

It only syncs with one at a time tho (at least in my case), so occasionally i need to delete cache and setup again to start synching after alot of rom switxhing

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

barrmy said:


> Gfe works fine for me on kin3tx and ics4bionic
> 
> It only syncs with one at a time tho (at least in my case), so occasionally i need to delete cache and setup again to start synching after alot of rom switxhing
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


+1 works fine on kinetx. Crack flashing a work phone is not the best idea tho...

Sent from my ICED Bionic


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Bigsapz said:


> +1 works fine on kinetx. Crack flashing a work phone is not the best idea tho...
> 
> Sent from my ICED Bionic


Not a work phone, its my personal phone. Co doesn't provide blackberry for peons like me but does allow you to install gfe to add work mail, contacts and calendar. Haven't checked with IT yet to see about whether rooted phones are allowed.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Damn it, rooted phones not allowed. Anyone know of a workaround?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

??

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

you could try OTA rootkeeper from the market, when you need to use the app.


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm researching this with a friend's DX as well.. I ended up SBFing the phone back to stock yesterday and hope that will allow GFE to work. Haven't been able to trick GFE. Its pretty persistent at detecting root somehow.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mbentley3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Timmy10shoes said:


> you could try OTA rootkeeper from the market, when you need to use the app.


I bet OTA rootkeeper would work. just temp unroot when using the app.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

The problem is that good for enterprise is like having a blackberry, it pushes your corporate email calendar and contacts to your phone. All the time. I'm not sure how you would turn it off and on...

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

